# Confused!!



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi There

Just wondering if anyone can answer a question for me, i have been so very lucky to concieve my little son through ICIS in 2005 and we are now looking to try again to make him a big brother but this time i thought i might share my eggs with some who needs a donor. Can i do this and how does it affect my treatment cost?? I always said that after i had my own miracle i would help someone else get theirs bit self i know.

Any advice appreciated!!

Thanks Kelsey x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Kelsey 

You can go on an egg-share scheme (I'm an eggsharer at the Lister Clinic).  Basically, you share half of your eggs with a receipient who will kindly pay the cost of your treatment.  This cost does not include ICSI which at the Lister it is roughly £1,000.  I've only just started my first treatment cycle so I'm a newbie but if you have a look on the eggshare threads I'm sure one of the ladies who actually knows what they are talking about will assist you   

DH and I have decided that if we have any spare embies we are going to donate these too - it's a wonderful thing your thinking of doing as it helps a couple who long for a child to realise their dreams.  We have secondary infertility so it wasn't until we were unable to conceive a sibling for our DS that we realised the true heartbreak of infertility and the unfairness of it all.  

Anyway, good luck with your TX whether you decide to donate or not.  

Ems


----------

